

Ribbon Launches P2P Payments App. No app or account required - kloncks
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/29/ribbon-takes-on-square-cash-paypal-others-with-a-peer-to-peer-payments-service-that-lets-you-send-money-for-free/

======
gkoberger
I've been using this for a few weeks, and it's great.

It's the Square Cash equivalent of "billing" or requesting money. Just like
it's easy to CC cash@square.com when sending money, it's been great to be able
to just send my URL to people when I'm collecting money.

------
gailees
Venmo got bought by Paypal. Maybe this will replace them before they go
downhill.

------
dennisz
Awesome product that's mobile oriented too. It's nice for my friends to not
have to download an app to pay me back for one meal.

------
bjtitus
Don't see any kind of FAQ or further information. Would be nice to have that
at the bottom of the page.

Does it work throughout the US? Square Cash doesn't work in a few states.

~~~
kloncks
Our apologies! We'll be adding in a FAQ very soon.

In mean-time, email me if you have any questions? hany@ribbon.co

~~~
dispense
Sorry for hijacking, but does Ribbon have an opinion on Bitcoin?

~~~
adamnemecek
And more importantly Dogecoin? I'm only half joking, IRL Dogecoin tipping
would be awesome. I'm pretty sure that it could also drive adoption. If every
user got a couple dogecoins with the app and saw how easy it is to send it to
other people, they might start using it with real money.

(I'm in no way insinuating that Dogecoin is any less of a currency than
dollar).

~~~
kloncks
There's a ton of interest regarding bitcoins specifically in the office. We'll
see what we can do.

------
mslate
How do they make money?

~~~
kloncks
We make all of our money from the merchant product that 10k merchants are
using. We've been doing that for a while now. (o.ribbon.co)

It allows us to build a consumer version and give it away for free :)

------
mamcx
Only for US?

~~~
kloncks
(I work at Ribbon)

Unfortunately, yes.

I'm an Egyptian national myself, so I completely understand this concern and
would love to add it very soon but given regulations, compliance and financial
service hurdles, it will likely take a while.

~~~
praxeologist
I couldn't find your merchant agreement easily. Can I sell electronic
cigarettes with your service?

Some others like WePay and Balanced allowed it for a while and ended up
changing their ToS but grandfathering vendors in. So, I have been waiting for
a new payment service to come about.

